# **USRT Fueling Solutions Presents: The Genesis II Injector**



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

With 500hp and 11sec track times becoming a new "norm" nowadays and gasoline prices inflating to consume whole paychecks, it's about time that hardcore builders had something their wallets might actually thank them for. 

With that we introduce an affordable, fuel efficient, and otherwise SUPERIOR fuel injector line for big turbo builders. The _Genesis II_ injector is available now in 500cc, 630cc, 1000cc, 1600cc, and 2000cc flavors. It is specifically matched to the VW/Audi engine platforms and can be fitted to other makes and models as well. 

The _Genesis II_ injectors feature *Advanced Atomization Technology* yet also big flow. Simply put, they’re a tuning weapon. Features also include wide-angle single cone or dual stream spray patterns with *vapor/mist-like qualities.* Cycle response time is super-fast with minimal dead time. No other product line combines this level of refinement with brute strength. 

Radically tiny droplets are aimed directly at the intake valves avoid wall-wetting. Superior atomization of the air/fuel mixture is guaranteed even with huge bore sizes and cold air. Thus, these injectors are exceptionally easy to dial in and tune. The result is improved fuel economy, faster turbo spool, more low-rpm torque, gains in peak horsepower, and buttery smooth DRIVABILITY. Demand support for _Genesis II_ injectors from your software tuner today!

*1000cc *Flow at 3bar base pressure is perfect to support power in the mid-500s with 1.8T engine or 800s with R32.**
Genesis II 1000cc injector spray demo from [email protected] on Vimeo.




*1600cc *Flow at 3bar base pressure is perfect to support about 600hp with 1.8T engine on e85 or over 1000 with R32.##**
Genesis II 1600cc injector spray demo from [email protected] on Vimeo.




*2000cc* Flow at 3bar base pressure is perfect to support about 800hp with 1.8T engine on e85 or over 1200 with R32.##**
Genesis II 2000cc injector spray demo from [email protected] on Vimeo.




**Up to 8bar rail pressure has been proven safe to take output even higher on each injector size. 

##Do NOT run with Q16 fuel or in extremely high-heat conditions.**

*CLICK PHOTOS FOR MORE INFO AND ORDERING:*


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Do the 2000ccs fit on a 12v VR?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. The 2000cc will fit Mk2/3 VR6. Mk4 would require a manifold swap.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

So earlier this [email protected] swapped out the standard EV14 550cc injectors for a set of _Genesis II_ [email protected]

Here are the results:











Numbers speak for themselves and if not the numbers then the drastic change in the area under the curve should definitely speak volumes.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I have a unitronic tune for siemens 630cc injectors. Can i just swap them out for these?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> I have a unitronic tune for siemens 630cc injectors. Can i just swap them out for these?


Yes, you can. :beer:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice:thumbup:

I ran the old Genesis 550's at 4 bar on my old 1.8t BT, and they were amazing!

These are even better?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

even better


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> even better


How is that even possible?

Are they machined from unicorn horns?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Rod Ratio said:


> How is that even possible?
> 
> Are they machined from unicorn horns?


 Elves....thats all u need to know:laugh:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Elves....thats all u need to know:laugh:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

got Fuel?


----------



## BoostingSlow (May 14, 2012)

I think I'm going to order a set of these, I just have to decide on whether I want 1600's or 2000's. hmmm


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

power goals? fuel type?


----------



## BoostingSlow (May 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> power goals? fuel type?


500whp to start. I'll be running E85. I want room to grow, At some point I'd like to get into 700whp range.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

BoostingSlow said:


> 500whp to start. I'll be running E85. I want room to grow, At some point I'd like to get into 700whp range.


pm me build details :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Happy Holidays! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

*FV-QR*

1000cc sellin like hotcakes!


----------



## 514passatvr6 (Dec 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> 1000cc sellin like hotcakes!


Hello,

Do you have any USRT wire harness relay for fuel pump in stock. I need one asap. your Inbox is full, sorry for thread jacking.

Thank you,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

514passatvr6 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you have any USRT wire harness relay for fuel pump in stock. I need one asap. your Inbox is full, sorry for thread jacking.
> 
> Thank you,


pm'd


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

big ups...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

brought over from the 1.8t forum thread....



spartiati said:


> Here's a log of my 630's dialed in. I've been keeping boost to a minimum because of the need to upgrade my fuel pump (USRT INTANK PUMP PLEASE!)lol. Genesis Intank isn't keeping up with the flow demands at 350+whp. You can see the dangerously high Injector pulsewidth in the higher rpms. I've since dropped to 12psi until I get the fuel pump situation worked out.
> 
> With that said After going from the Deka 630's to the G2 630's idle is rock solid. No stumbling or anything like that. Driveability is far better than the Deka's.
> 
> ...




The GenI pump did what it was designed to do, he will now need the _upcoming _GenII pump to satisfy his engine's thirst...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

380cc added to the lineup!:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok so i made a boo-boo the new injectors are ***330cc****. They are E85 compatible.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

One more satisfied customer! 

Running 500cc.. 

Out the box with the BVC values dialed in: 

Genesis II 500cc injector AFR demo from [email protected] on Vimeo.



Note the incredibly ROCK SOLID idle and AFR! 

Compare that to the typical idle bounce/hunting seen with inferior injectors such as the Siemens Deka 630cc which this customer *removed *in favor of the Genesis II. 

The superior atomization, spray pattern, and response time of these injectors shines through and through and will be further demonstrated by just driving the car. The better injector results in much smoother torque curve and delivery. Thus, cruising and acceleration are much smoother and linear. 

We're making it happen folks, one car at a time!:beer:


----------



## Dreuseff (Aug 3, 2011)

Are the advertised flow rates of the Gen II injectors at 3bar or 5bar?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

Dreuseff said:


> Are the advertised flow rates of the Gen II injectors at 3bar or 5bar?


*3bar and only 3bar ALWAYS*


----------



## NaSMK4 (Dec 12, 2011)

i want the new gen II intank fuel pump! lets get this thing rolling out for sale already!


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Scott:

Why do you say this about the 1600cc injectors?



USRT WEBSITE said:


> Flow at 3bar base pressure is perfect to support about 600hp with 1.8T engine on e85 or over 1000 with R32. Up to 8bar rail pressure has been proven safe to take output even higher. *Do NOT run with Q16 fuel or in extremely high-heat conditions.* Parts priced each in configuration to directly fit engines with tall injectors. Small port 1.8T, for example, must run Fuel Rail Spacers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

18T_BT said:


> Why do you say this about the 1600cc injectors?


You're referring to the bold type, yes? Oxygenated fuels like Q16 eat the seals inside the injectors and cause them to leak. As for the heat issue, the innards of these injectors began with compressed natural gas. So, they're optimized for cold fluid transfer. When we mention "extreme heat", btw, we mean applications that are a) making huge power and b) are poorly ventilated. R32 turbos or 4G63s are fine examples. That's because, in both cases, the injector has to penetrate the head casting. It's surrounded by hot metal vs. air. In short, the injector gets "cooked".


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> You're referring to the bold type, yes? Oxygenated fuels like Q16 eat the seals inside the injectors and cause them to leak. As for the heat issue, the innards of these injectors began with compressed natural gas. So, they're optimized for cold fluid transfer. When we mention "extreme heat", btw, we mean applications that are a) making huge power and b) are poorly ventilated. R32 turbos or 4G63s are fine examples. That's because, in both cases, the injector has to penetrate the head casting. It's surrounded by hot metal vs. air. In short, the injector gets "cooked".



So, how would this perform on e85 as that is considered to be 'oxygenated' ? What do you classif the 1.8T in the 'extreme heat' category since the injectors are in the front not rear like 4G63 and sitting more in the intake runner than the head?


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

So, I'm kind of curious about fitments on an ABA. Will they replace the standard EV1's directly? Also, I've been doing some digging on spray patterns and it seems like many of the injectors with better atomization at the injector are being touted as best for multi-valve engines, but does that extend to an 8v engine?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

18T_BT said:


> So, how would this perform on e85 as that is considered to be 'oxygenated' ? What do you classif the 1.8T in the 'extreme heat' category since the injectors are in the front not rear like 4G63 and sitting more in the intake runner than the head?


 The 1600cc, like the 2000cc, are e85 resistant. The alcohol will not break down or swell the seals. Nor will it corrode the metal internals. However, e85 is very hygroscopic meaning that it attracts and absorbs water. The injector's internal bits are not water-tolerant. So, if you're constantly running fresh tanks of the stuff, you've got little to worry about. On the other hand, if you let a car sit with a partial tank of alcohol for weeks on end, then you might find out that the injectors have locked due to internal rusting. 

As for the heat issue, the 1.8T has the injectors sitting out in open air. So, heat is a non-issue. They'll take what you throw at them.  Sorry for the delayed response, btw. This one got past me without my noticing. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

vwmikelvw said:


> So, I'm kind of curious about fitments on an ABA. Will they replace the standard EV1's directly? Also, I've been doing some digging on spray patterns and it seems like many of the injectors with better atomization at the injector are being touted as best for multi-valve engines, but does that extend to an 8v engine?


 The whole idea is to get the fuel where you need it to be and in very tiny droplets when it arrives. A single spray stream with great atomization is optimal for making power in an engine with a single intake valve. So, for example, you'd do well with the Genesis II 500, 1000, 1600, or 2000cc. (You'd skip over the Genesis II 630cc because it sprays in twin streams.)





 
-making sense? I'll be happy to elaborate as needed.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Scott! Pretty much what I expected to hear. Last question, and far fetched dream I bet, any 1600cc+ injector come in dual spray pattern like your 630's?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

18T_BT said:


> Thanks Scott! Pretty much what I expected to hear. Last question, and far fetched dream I bet, any 1600cc+ injector come in dual spray pattern like your 630's?


 No, sir. However, we are working an a Genesis II 1100cc or something in that neighborhood. That's going to feature a dual pattern, too. These things are good for up to 9bar rail pressure, so run a 6.35bar base pressure and you'd hit 1600cc. That's while getting superior atomization to the actual 1600cc injectors at 3bar. Options abound. :thumbup:


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> The whole idea is to get the fuel where you need it to be and in very tiny droplets when it arrives. A single spray stream with great atomization is optimal for making power in an engine with a single intake valve. So, for example, you'd do well with the Genesis II 500, 1000, 1600, or 2000cc. (You'd skip over the Genesis II 630cc because it sprays in twin streams.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Which specific injectors would be a direct replacement for an EV1 injector? I'm also working with the factory OBD1 motronic so I'm a little concerned about the abilities of that ECU with super-large injectors. It would be nice if it could still idle.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

vwmikelvw said:


> Which specific injectors would be a direct replacement for an EV1 injector? I'm also working with the factory OBD1 motronic so I'm a little concerned about the abilities of that ECU with super-large injectors. It would be nice if it could still idle.


 Use the stock injectors if you need stock flow rate. Don't increase the flow rate if your air fuel ratios are already in check. Otherwise, it's up to your ECU tuner to dictate what injector you put to work. The OBDI ECU is certainly capable of controlling big injectors. It just takes a tuner to actually make it function.


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Use the stock injectors if you need stock flow rate. Don't increase the flow rate if your air fuel ratios are already in check. Otherwise, it's up to your ECU tuner to dictate what injector you put to work. The OBDI ECU is certainly capable of controlling big injectors. It just takes a tuner to actually make it function.


 I'm the tuner, so that's why I'm asking you about injectors and not someone else. The car is running a GT3076 so I don't think the stock injectors are going to cut it for long.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

vwmikelvw said:


> I'm the tuner, so that's why I'm asking you about injectors and not someone else. The car is running a GT3076 so I don't think the stock injectors are going to cut it for long.


 AHA, well that changes things a bit, then.  I run a Holset HX35 in my own 8v beast. It's a Mk4 with 1.8T ECU on Maestro and it's had Siemens 830cc delivering the juice. However, those are pretty crappy in spray pattern. So, the next step up/down is Genesis II 500cc running at 6bar base pressure and direct port water/meth to facilitate a lean mixture.




















I see no reason why you couldn't run the Genesis II 1000cc (so as to avoid the big pump solution I chose).










They're *seriously* easy to tune. -very linear and able to do business with minimal pulse width for minute doses of fuel.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

Does anyone have these in a VR6? I'd like to get the 1000s


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

12V_VR said:


> Does anyone have these in a VR6? I'd like to get the 1000s


 Sure, we've provided many sets to VR6 12v folks. They're an optimal solution for that application. -no question whatsoever.


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> AHA, well that changes things a bit, then.  I run a Holset HX35 in my own 8v beast. It's a Mk4 with 1.8T ECU on Maestro and it's had Siemens 830cc delivering the juice. However, those are pretty crappy in spray pattern. So, the next step up/down is Genesis II 500cc running at 6bar base pressure and direct port water/meth to facilitate a lean mixture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm pretty sure you used to be on the hardcore forums back in the day when Justin ran it on network54. Then it moved over to vwsport.... 

 

Anyway, I really think 1000cc is a bit overkill for this project. I was thinking something in the range of 5-600cc. I haven't addressed the pump issues just yet. My aim was to get it running with the stock injectors, then get it going with the VR6 MAF (did that), and then get it going with the larger injectors (the next step). After that I can mess with the pump. I'm just trying to cut down on variables as much as possible. I was looking at the Siemens Deka 630cc before considering the Genesis II.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

vwmikelvw said:


> I'm pretty sure you used to be on the hardcore forums back in the day when Justin ran it on network54. Then it moved over to vwsport....


 Right you are, sir. Back then I was sort of an honorary member... because the qualifications for being "hardcore" were making 200bhp or running a 12sec quarter mile. At that point, I was rallying a Rabbit GTI through the woods at 90mph for hours with a 150hp engine. My racing didn't quite "fit", but there was no denying that it was hardcore. So, they kept me around as some sort of odd pet. 












> I was thinking something in the range of 5-600cc. I haven't addressed the pump issues just yet.


Sure, then the Genesis II 500cc would be your best bet. It has the best atomization out of *any* of them. The output looks more like a fog machine than a fuel injector.



> I was looking at the Siemens Deka 630cc before considering the Genesis II.


So long as you don't buy the Chinese knock offs that are currently ruining Siemens' injector reputation, they'll do you acceptably well. They can't compete with the GenII atomization or response speed and linearity, though. It's not a fair fight and we like it that way. 

:heart: Fueling porn :heart:


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Right you are, sir. Back then I was sort of an honorary member... because the qualifications for being "hardcore" were making 200bhp or running a 12sec quarter mile. At that point, I was rallying a Rabbit GTI through the woods at 90mph for hours with a 150hp engine. My racing didn't quite "fit", but there was no denying that it was hardcore. So, they kept me around as some sort of odd pet.


 I was kind of for a bit as well, but my Rabbit eventually did make 200hp with the Callaway kit and CIS. I still have that car and I'm hoping to revisit it soon. 



[email protected] said:


> Sure, then the Genesis II 500cc would be your best bet. It has the best atomization out of *any* of them. The output looks more like a fog machine than a fuel injector.
> 
> So long as you don't buy the Chinese knock offs that are currently ruining Siemens' injector reputation, they'll do you acceptably well. They can't compete with the GenII atomization or response speed and linearity, though. It's not a fair fight and we like it that way.
> 
> :heart: Fueling porn :heart:


 Without it being a multi-valve engine where atomization is extremely important, do you think it is likely that I would see much of a difference over a legit set of the Siemens Deka injectors? In my searching I've noticed the flood of what are presumably Chinese injectors. I'm not interested in going down that road.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

vwmikelvw said:


> Without it being a multi-valve engine where atomization is extremely important, do you think it is likely that I would see much of a difference over a legit set of the Siemens Deka injectors?


 Atomization is the interest of all tuners no matter what sort of engine they're working with. That's whether you've got a single intake valve or not. Atomized fuel that's well mixed with the air burns like a torch. Watch the following footage and note the similarity in atomization here and in our injector video. Do you think the combustion would be anywhere as good if a solid stream was emitted?





 
Want to spool your turbo quickly? Go with an injector that atomizes well. Care to pass emissions testing? Desire a clean and steady idle? Have better things to do than spend hours and hours tuning an erratic injector that never delivers a consistent air/fuel ratio? This is your ticket.



> In my searching I've noticed the flood of what are presumably Chinese injectors. I'm not interested in going down that road.


That's because unscrupulous and ignorant vendors sell this stuff to people who they figure don't know any better. I won't name anybody, but even some well known advertisers on VW Vortex do it. The market has been polluted with counterfeit garbage in a race to the bottom. USRT takes the high road and only the high road. The Genesis injector line is fully engineered and not simply offered. It's a breed set well apart from the rest. This isn't cheap sales talk. It's demonstrated *reality*. eace:


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Atomization is the interest of all tuners no matter what sort of engine they're working with. That's whether you've got a single intake valve or not. Atomized fuel that's well mixed with the air burns like a torch. Watch the following footage and note the similarity in atomization here and in our injector video. Do you think the combustion would be anywhere as good if a solid stream was emitted?


 Of course you're right that atomization is important. What I was asking is whether or not the atomization difference is going to be huge and cause substantial differences on the ABA when comparing the Siemens Deka and the Genesis II. Does Genesis have their own website?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

vwmikelvw said:


> What I was asking is whether or not the atomization difference is going to be huge and cause substantial differences on the ABA when comparing the Siemens Deka and the Genesis II.


 The difference in atomization between the Genesis II 500cc and the Siemens 630cc is fairly radical. You can expect a substantial improvement with an ABA engine or any other. That's with respects to turbo spool time, throttle response, idle quality, emissions cleanliness, cold start performance, low/mid-rpm torque, and also peak horsepower. Atomization is 80% of the fuel delivery game with a single intake valve cylinder head.



> Does Genesis have their own website?


No, sir. USRT is the master distributor for this product line. The Genesis crew stays behind the scenes most of the time. The racing teams they consult with/supply prefer that their advantage be kept quiet.


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

So, which one of these is it that will fit in an ABA? 

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_44_287&products_id=1698 

or 

http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_44_287&products_id=1793


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

vwmikelvw said:


> So, which one of these is it that will fit in an ABA?


 The longer type is what you want for an ABA. :thumbup:


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> The longer type is what you want for an ABA. :thumbup:


 I've been trying to do my due diligence and research some of the other options out there. I came across this: http://siemensdeka.com/specsheets/FI114961.jpg 

It would seem to show a lot of instability at less than 1.5ms. How would the 1000cc injectors fair at such low pulse widths? Would these be the ones that you'd use in an ABA?: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_44_287&products_id=1768


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

vwmikelvw said:


> I've been trying to do my due diligence and research some of the other options out there. I came across this: http://siemensdeka.com/specsheets/FI114961.jpg
> 
> It would seem to show a lot of instability at less than 1.5ms. How would the 1000cc injectors fair at such low pulse widths? Would these be the ones that you'd use in an ABA?: http://www.usrallyteam.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=10_44_287&products_id=1768


 our 1000cc have shown great stability at levels as low as 1.3ms:beer:


----------



## woodywoods86 (Jul 29, 2008)

Do have anyone running these with the F21? 

I am looking to do F21 on my A4 (B5 variety). Not going crazy obviously, but low 200s to the wheels would suffice. 

Mine you I am still in grade school when it comes to fueling. Should I go 330cc at say 4 bar or 500cc at say 3 bar?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

woodywoods86 said:


> Do have anyone running these with the F21?


Sure, absolutely. 



> Mine you I am still in grade school when it comes to fueling. Should I go 330cc at say 4 bar or 500cc at say 3 bar?


We all start off as noobs.  Anyway, for that kind of power, you'd do well with 380cc or 415cc at 3bar. Unitronic has a 415cc file for that turbo iirc. You won't max out either one, and that's entirely fine. :thumbup:


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

ive been keeping my eye on these for a while. any word on unitronic 630cc file? did anyone try swapping in the gen 2 injector ans seeing how it runs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> ive been keeping my eye on these for a while. any word on unitronic 630cc file? did anyone try swapping in the gen 2 injector ans seeing how it runs?


Unitronic has had Genesis II 500cc, 630cc, and 1000cc injectors in their hands since 01/07/13. They've not done anything with them since then because they're busy working on newer cars. C2 Motorsports has recently expressed interest and Gonzo Tuning has already developed some software solutions. Bark up either tuner's tree and see what the can do for you. :thumbup:

P.S. The Siemens "630cc" are rated at 39.5psi vs. the industry standard 43.5psi. So, in "real" numbers, they actually flow 660cc compared to the Genesis II's true 630cc. To get the same exact flow rate out of the GenIIs... you'd pitch the fuel pressure up to 47.75psi (3.29bar). Do that and they'll work. A few chaps out there have done this successfully.


----------



## [email protected] Performance (Jul 20, 2011)

I would like to confirm that we do indeed have G2 630cc and 1000cc MAF-less files.

We have had them for at least 6 months now with beautiful results.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

gonzo,
can you pm me the pricing for customers that are switching from a uni 630cc file?

I seem to remember some sort of discount.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Unitronic has had Genesis II 500cc, 630cc, and 1000cc injectors in their hands since 01/07/13. They've not done anything with them since then because they're busy working on newer cars. C2 Motorsports has recently expressed interest and Gonzo Tuning has already developed some software solutions. Bark up either tuner's tree and see what the can do for you. :thumbup:
> 
> P.S. The Siemens "630cc" are rated at 39.5psi vs. the industry standard 43.5psi. So, in "real" numbers, they actually flow 660cc compared to the Genesis II's true 630cc. To get the same exact flow rate out of the GenIIs... you'd pitch the fuel pressure up to 47.75psi (3.29bar). Do that and they'll work. A few chaps out there have done this successfully.


thanks for the info. i seem to recall a 3.5 bar fuel pressure reg. is there a 3.25 one out there?

Whats your pricing on an adjustable one to fit stock rail with a gauge?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

speed51133! said:


> thanks for the info. i seem to recall a 3.5 bar fuel pressure reg. is there a 3.25 one out there?
> 
> Whats your pricing on an adjustable one to fit stock rail with a gauge?


PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Still going strong! 

I bought EIGHT 630cc for myself to ring in 2014...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

Tonight, I installed Eight Genesis II 630cc in my personal car. Flashed it with a base file first and fired her up. After idling about five minutes the stumbling and havoc stopped and it smoothed out to stoich and a duty cycle of about 1.64ms. Took her out for a hard spin to get the fuel trims. Handled WOT ok enough while sounding like a Subaru and popping here and there lol. After about 20mins of moderate flogging, she was much more civil and idle was now SMOOOTH and a pretty fast 1.23ms!

Going to flash it again tomorrow to clean it up some more. But these things feel just like stock.:beer::beer:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

what's the difference between the 1.8T small port/R32 doulbe foggers and the 16v/AEB/AGU double foggers?

I have 16v and a 1.8T small port and would like to swap injectors between cars if needed. 
And I run E85 100% on the 16v. 

Thanks,
Rey


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

elRey said:


> what's the difference between the 1.8T small port/R32 doulbe foggers and the 16v/AEB/AGU double foggers? I have 16v and a 1.8T small port and would like to swap injectors between cars if needed.


The only difference is height. These injectors are natively the correct size to fit a small port 1.8T. Add "Unspacers" on top and they become correct height for a big port 1.8T or 16v. :thumbup:


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> The only difference is height. These injectors are natively the correct size to fit a small port 1.8T. Add "Unspacers" on top and they become correct height for a big port 1.8T or 16v. :thumbup:


Thanks. 
Which of your 1000+ double foggers are best suited for full time E85 use?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

elRey said:


> Thanks.
> Which of your 1000+ double foggers are best suited for full time E85 use?


We have the 1000cc and also the 1200 which are natively compatible with e85. No fuel flushing is required to keep them happy over the long term.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Order placed. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

elRey said:


> Order placed. :thumbup:


Much appreciated, Rey. One bit of warning, though. Your transmission is going to suffer mightily. You have our apologies in advance.


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The only difference is height. These injectors are natively the correct size to fit a small port 1.8T. Add "Unspacers" on top and they become correct height for a big port 1.8T or 16v.


Hey scott,

I was refered to you by a good friend so here I am. I'm building a 2.0 16v abf with a 60mm garrett on it. 

I'm at the point of needing injectors and tranny parts now.

I wanna go with 1000cc injectors but I can't do much reading about the ones you sell because the side isn't working for me.

I'm running a BBM bomb intake with mega Squirt 2. Will these injectors work?

Tryed DM but your box is full


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

DirtyDubMKIII said:


> I wanna go with 1000cc injectors but I can't do much reading about the ones you sell because the side isn't working for me.


I'll suppose that you're using a mobile device to work with the site. If that's the case, set your phone to use a non-mobile site version because that's all that exists (for now).



> I'm running a BBM bomb intake with mega Squirt 2. Will these injectors work?


Sure, they'll work *great.*  Choose a big port 1.8T/16v version and you'll be good to go. The standard Genesis II 1000cc are fun to work with.




However, your tuning will be easier and you'll get superior throttle response (plus cleaner emissions) from the 1000cc "Double Fogger" version which sprays two cones of fuel instead of just one.




How does this configuration deliver extra value? -because in a 16v head, there are those nasty metal bridges dividing the ports. Fuel collects on them and then dribbles (late) into the chamber:










Spray in two finely atomized streams as to miss the bridges and everything works that much better. Performance goes from merely excellent to *EXCELLENTER*. :thumbup:


----------



## DirtyDubMKIII (May 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'll suppose that you're using a mobile device to work with the site. If that's the case, set your phone to use a non-mobile site version because that's all that exists (for now).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the site still won't work but you answered so much of my question. Thanks man!


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Alec's TT said:


> would it be possible to get specs for the gen 2 1000's such as battery compensations?





[email protected] said:


> Fuel Pressure (psid)  Offset (µsec)   8 Volts10 Volts12 Volts14 Volts16 Volts43.51455950680495375451475965690500380
> 5015401020720525405551605106575055043060168011057805804556517501140810605475701825117584063549575189511208806655058019651270925690515852050132096571552090 2160136099575054095 229013951015780565100 241014301035810590
> 105 251514851060830605110 262015551095840615115 275016201135855630120 293516751175875665125 317517201220900715130 343517551265925755
> 
> ...


Are these applicable to the Genesis II 1200cc double foggers I have sitting in front of me ? 
And any idea what the minimum pulse width it?

Thanks,
Rey


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

elRey said:


> Are these applicable to the Genesis II 1200cc double foggers I have sitting in front of me ?


Yes, the same information applies because the insides are the same between the GenII 1000 - 1200cc.



> And any idea what the minimum pulse width it?


I don't have my data in front of me, but I do recall that you can get down to 1.25ms without trouble.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

I'm very impressed with these. Batt comp values are quite a bit off, but nothing too hard to figure out. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

elRey said:


> I'm very impressed with these. Batt comp values are quite a bit off, but nothing too hard to figure out.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Email me with your data please. [email protected]

I'm glad you're happy with them. Be sure to post up results here as well. :beer:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

from the dead!

How's everyone doing with their GenII injectors? What projects are going on? Lets see some results!


----------

